

Computers On Board The Apollo Spacecraft - js2
http://history.nasa.gov/computers/Part1.html

======
js2
I can't link to quite what I want. See all of chapter 2, but the meat of it
starts with:

<http://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch2-5.html>

